# Mysql does not show in phpinfo



## downloadlands (Dec 12, 2009)

I was installed mysql and mysqli extension in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions

why mysql does not show in phpinfo()?:r


----------



## downloadlands (Dec 12, 2009)

ok, I reinstalled the php5-extension, then mysql displayed in phpinfo().
thanks


----------

